# Sinn U1 - photos



## M.O.D.

Welcome all, this is my first post here.
My new U1.


----------



## OddE

M.O.D. said:


> Welcome all, this is my first post here.


-Welcome, and congratulations on your excellent Sinn choice. 

The Sinn U1 just keeps looking better and better for each time I see it.

Very good lume shots, too!


----------



## polishammer

Hey M.O.D.,

Fajny zegareczek...:-!


----------



## Clemi

Welcome to the forum m.o.d. and congratulations on your new beauty!

Outstanding pictures, thanks!:-!

Take care
Clemi


----------



## andy tims

Great watch - good shots too.


----------



## andy tims

Should have said - look out for a bracelet - they are really nicely made.


----------



## rtripton

man, you really showed up in style with some great photos! Congratulations.


----------



## rtripton

you really showed up in style with some great photos! Congratulations.


----------



## scm64

Welcome to the club. I second the suggestion to consider the bracelet at some point.

Enjoy...


----------



## M.O.D.

Picture deleted, not in accordance with our rules & guiselines. Sorry.


----------



## Klink

Your photography shows off the watch very well!


----------



## Handel

Nice watch - and very nice pics.


----------



## M.O.D.

Two faces of my Sinn:


----------



## gregflat9

If you have any more pics post 'em!

Welcome.


----------



## nicktanbt

Sweet - thanks for making the Sinn look even better! Please share if you have any further pics


----------



## M.O.D.

gregflat9 said:


> If you have any more pics post 'em!


I have a picture showing the size of my watch:

Luminox 3001 - 44 mm,
Sinn U1 - 44,mm,
Pro Trek PRW-1500 48-50 mm,


----------



## M.O.D.

Today, on my hand​







The last vacation, in January


----------



## n4292936

There's been soe really impressive photography in this thread. Thanks very much for posting the pictures! It's a beautiful watch. I'll cave in and get one within a month, I think.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## rsr911

Outstanding pictures!!!!:-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Bravo ! I'm impressed with the pics :-! Wish I know how to take some gd pictures too.:-d


----------



## gregflat9

Welcome and feel free to post more pictures!


----------



## cestommek

incredible pics!!!:thanks


----------



## pindu

great pics


----------



## M.O.D.

Thank you all for the good words ​
Today: Sinn and my Steiner,


----------



## cvc

Oh crap! Now I have the Sinn bug..


----------



## Kein Unsinn

The Sinn U1 crystal reflects a modell boat in our window.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## WatchFan56

great pix of the U1


----------



## M.O.D.

U1 and Riseman



















My tools​


----------



## ColdHit

OMG!!! The pictures in the thread are incredibly good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Londonboy

M.O.D. great pics mate. 

They are some of the best pics of any watch I've seen on WUS.


----------



## LFCRules

Lovely pics of a cool watch :-!

Did you end up getting the bracelet? I'd agree with others, the bracelet is very good, and for me, damn comfortable.


----------



## M.O.D.

LFCRules said:


> Lovely pics of a cool watch :-!
> 
> Did you end up getting the bracelet? I'd agree with others, the bracelet is very good, and for me, damn comfortable.


I prefer the rubber with the large deployment.
My friend lent me the metal bracelet and I can say that it's not for me.​


----------



## LFCRules

M.O.D. said:


> I prefer the rubber with the large deployment.
> My friend lent me the metal bracelet and I can say that it's not for me.​


that's cool, although I will say for the one time I've put on the rubber strap so far, it is really difficult to get on! It's one hell of a tight fit in there!! I'm also in between the cutoffs for the strap, do I cut one more "link" out, and have it too tight, or leave it in and have it "loose". I think I'll go for the latter :-! But I'm enjoying it so much on the bracelet, I'll leave it there for now.

Brought the watch in to work today to show around, and other have admired it, they are very impressed but the solid, bulletproof nature of the watch. b-)


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## isaac1974

here is mine..........a fantastic watch......


----------



## Spree_8

great post!!!, The U1 is a masterpiece !!! lovely watch


----------



## M.O.D.

Today I met with my friend FRom and these are our U1:


----------



## pindu

the u1 with the u2 hands looks great.


----------



## v3m

M.O.D. said:


> Today I met with my friend FRom and these are our U1:


Hi there, a newbie here...
Fascinated by Sinn mostly due to the pics and discussion here!
After checking all the specs, I have made up my mind for my 1st purchase. An 857 should be on its way to Jakarta soon!

Q: How did you get a UX hands on an U1?
I really really wanted a UX with Automatic movement and wondering if I can get a U1 and mod a UX hands AND dial...
A travesty for some, but ... 

Fets


----------



## CMSgt Bo

v3m said:


> ...I really really wanted a UX with Automatic movement and wondering if I can get a U1 and mod a UX hands AND dial...
> A travesty for some, but ...
> 
> Fets


Hi Fets and welcome!

If you like the UX dial and hands but would rather have a automatic movement you may want to check out our WatchUSeek Limited Edition Sinn U1 project here: https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=345


----------



## M.O.D.

pindu said:


> the u1 with the u2 hands looks great.


I agree, Sinn looks great.
A few photos U1:


----------



## pindu

unique


----------



## v3m

Thanks. It's going to be an interesting project, but at >$2000? Ouch...
Maybe just plain UX then... I have to learn to accept battery change every 7 years...


----------



## scm64

Since we are all sharing the love....b-)


----------



## M.O.D.

scm64 said:


>


Beautiful photo :-!


----------



## gettocard

'gotta get me one of those....my poor 656 need some relief...


----------



## Rich Giannone

M.O.D. said:


> Beautiful photo :-!


Yep, love that one as well as all the other amazing photos!! My U1 looks like new after 2 1/2 years of everyday wear. Super watch!


----------



## dbluefish

And even on the leather it looks good!

paul


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Nick M

M.O.D. said:


>


Your photos are stunning. The U1 is such an amazing looking watch. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## rubberlogic

LOL! M.O.D., your pics makes me wanna get a normal U1. 
Excellent photography! :-!


----------



## beebox

Here is a shot of my U1 to share with everyone.


----------



## M.O.D.

last holiday:


----------



## Haf

Nice photos, for the ones uploaded in June and older, did you use the 105mm micro Nikkor? I really like the ones with water droplets.


----------



## M.O.D.

Haf said:


> Nice photos, for the ones uploaded in June and older, did you use the 105mm micro Nikkor? I really like the ones with water droplets.


Yes, I used the Nikon D80 and Nikkor 105/2.8 VR - splendid lens.
Last photos I made Nikkor 18-70/3.5-4.5G.


----------



## p3l3r




----------



## Veitchy

Fantastic photos mate. Saved a couple to my computer if you dont mind. For personal use (i.e. staring at longingly) only of course ;-).

Keep up the good work mate, you're a fantastic photographer.


----------



## brklynlarsons

I finally joined the club. My U1 on a Toshi strap with red stitching. Sorry about the poor photo quality, but I consider the very fact that I got the pictures done a grand accomplishment.


----------



## LFCRules

Not forgetting the lovely lume as well ;-)


----------



## DocRandy

I've got a real feddish for Sinn watches now. Aquired in the last month:
U1 SDR
U2
Then yesterday the 103 White Dial LE


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## polishammer

LFCRules said:


> Not forgetting the lovely lume as well ;-)


Shut, if someone tells me again that lume on U1 sucks, I'll have to show them this pic. Super....


----------



## subdiver

Here is my new U1 SDR :-!

I like the black bezel  (and i hope it is scratch resistant)


----------



## Stipey

Fantastic pics M.O.D


----------



## Nalu

polishammer said:


> Shut, if someone tells me again that lume on U1 sucks, I'll have to show them this pic. Super....


It's a 15s exposure. Almost every watch looks like it has great lume under those conditions.

Great pics MOD - super DOF control!:-! I really need to get to work on photographing more of my Sinns. Here's a dial closeup from the U-1W:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Nalu said:


> It's a 15s exposure. Almost every watch looks like it has great lume under those conditions.
> 
> Great pics MOD - super DOF control!:-! I really need to get to work on photographing more of my Sinns. Here's a dial closeup from the U-1W:


It looks like Sinn used Rhino-Liner on those hands. :-d

Great macro shot Colin. :-!


----------



## Haf

Nalu said:


> It's a 15s exposure. Almost every watch looks like it has great lume under those conditions.


bingo! This needs to be quoted over and over and again! As a photographer I can also say that most of the so called "lume shots" on the web are done totally wrong and can mislead a lot of people.


----------



## scm64

Nalu said:


> It's a 15s exposure. Almost every watch looks like it has great lume under those conditions.
> 
> Great pics MOD - super DOF control!:-! I really need to get to work on photographing more of my Sinns. Here's a dial closeup from the U-1W:


Damn Colin! One of the most interesting shots I have seen in some time. Bravo. b-)


----------



## polishammer

Haf said:


> bingo! This needs to be quoted over and over and again! As a photographer I can also say that most of the so called "lume shots" on the web are done totally wrong and can mislead a lot of people.


I know :-d, but still the photo looks great, and you are right if someone does not know better, they might think that U1 lume is better than Seiko Monster. ;-)
As you guys said, if you do not know the conditions under which the photo was taken (exposure time in this case) you can draw a wrong conclusions.

Nevertheless, if I hear anyone complaining about sucky lume on U1 I will always refer them to that pic. :-!


----------



## perrychop

Beautiful piece!!


----------



## M.O.D.

Sinn with my toolbox


----------



## chronotrader

*Re: I took a few U1 pics the other day*

Photo removed by Mod.


----------



## FRom

*Re: I took a few U1 pics the other day*

great photo as usual M.O.D. 



chronotrader said:


> Photo removed by Mod.


I do not see anything wrong with the photo,
IMHO photo is consistent with the principles of posting pictures on the forum


----------



## chronotrader

*Re: I took a few U1 pics the other day*



FRom said:


> great photo as usual M.O.D.
> 
> I do not see anything wrong with the photo,
> IMHO photo is consistent with the principles of posting pictures on the forum


I was the one who violated the forum rules. Sorry for the misleading post.


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## M.O.D.

Today, in my garden:


----------



## jstroh

A couple of my favorites:


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## falten

A real toowatch! Great feeling to it!










//falten


----------



## Greekbum

my new U1


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Greekbum said:


> my new U1


I love that SDR bezel. Congrats and may you have health to enjoy! :-!


----------



## AJ Brown

Too many black dials on this thread.....

;-)


----------



## Stonechild

Very Nice pic's.

Jay:-!


----------



## AJ Brown

One more....

This is a great thread as the U1's are very photogenic. Let's keep 'er going.

AJ


----------



## CFK-OB

Superb photos. The U1 looks magnificent.


----------



## ceebee

Great pics guys. I just ordered my first Sinn (U1 on a bracelet) this past week when I got the email from watchbuys saying they were in. There not actually in, but there on the way.
Just have to wait about 6 more days.


----------



## slimshaneee

Holy smokes! Some of the pictures in this thread look better than my U1 does in real life!
Nice job all!


----------



## vicbastige

Tempus Representing...sorry for the lousy picture:


----------



## watchngars

*My new one; with an old but great dog*


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Great pic! We're on the coast of NC this week missing our boys (Yellow and Chocolate Labs). Should be back in the land of Sinn on Tuesday. :-!


----------



## ceebee

Welcome and congrats on your U1. Awesome looking time piece. Enjoy!


----------



## Zidane

Ahh....the wait is killing me. Should have mine in at the end of this week or by the first of next week.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## SlipKid

I will post a few of mine.................


----------



## por44

I bet it won't be your last - very nice!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt

Here are a few pics of my U1 on a ridinfool/BJStrap vintage baseball glove:


----------



## vzipper

Mine just arrived - and it's awesome. This one will be around for a while.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I like the tile shot with a touch of red that compliments the hands. Congrats on your U1 and may you have health to enjoy! :-!


----------



## Willieboy

Here's my new U1, a grail for me. It arrived yesterday:



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## VAORISMAN

Great pictures and I appreciate the near perfection in hour/second hand display!

Dave


----------



## kenaldo

M.O.D. said:


> last holiday:


Wow! These pics have just made up my mind for me, i've got to have one!

Post in the WTB forum now!


----------



## spvwolfy

*I am getting my Grail; which is a Sinn U1. I traded with a friend to get it!! I can not wait until it arrives!!*


----------



## surfguy

*Checking in with mine! 100% Keeper.*










I know everyone raves about the rubber - IMHO this watch is made for a zulu!


----------



## surfguy

GULP! Great Pic! I may have to buy the bracelet...


mebiuspower said:


>


----------



## bryanhayn

This pic is so awesome. I just wish I could find it in wallpaper size.


----------



## Zidane

Damn! That is an awesome pic. If anyone has the original, please PM it!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Zidane said:


> Damn! That is an awesome pic. If anyone has the original, please PM it!


I dunno', reminds me of an ultrasound image.


----------



## nolanz14

Here's mine on a new custom ridinfool strap.


----------



## MrMilshark

wooow, what a nice strap. I've been looking around for a rugged type of strap, just like that one. Could you PM and tell me where you got yours? 
Best regards 

Robert


----------



## spvwolfy

*Congrats on the sweet U1!! Wear it in good health.*


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## tha1000

AJ Brown said:


> Too many black dials on this thread.....
> 
> ;-)


oh wow...


----------



## spvwolfy

*My U1 is a Grail for me too!! I can't believe how much I LOVE this watch!!*


----------



## watchngars




----------



## bryanhayn

*Re: Checking in with mine! 100% Keeper.*



surfguy said:


> I know everyone raves about the rubber - IMHO this watch is made for a zulu!


Can you tell me exactly what strap you're using? The U1 looks soooo good on this strap.


----------



## mebiuspower

*Re: Checking in with mine! 100% Keeper.*

How about Nato?


----------



## M.O.D.

*Re: Checking in with mine! 100% Keeper.*



mebiuspower said:


> How about Nato?


Sinn with nato strap looks very good.


----------



## Stonechild

Nice pics to all.


----------



## mik3

Hopefully I'll be able to post tomorrow once I get delivery!


----------



## neil1970

heres my SDR, the closest its ever got to the sea


----------



## Budabear

Your U1 is a beauty!


----------



## S2S2S2




----------



## gaopa

There are some mighty fine photos on this thread! Well done, guys.

Here are some shots of my U1 SDR with my U1. These are photos I posted on another thread. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## HR F1

U1 is one of the faves in my collection and a keeper:


----------



## t1026

My U1T says hi...never mind George, he is just a sidekick...


----------



## arnie11

*Man I am so in love with the U1 and U2's. I just keep missing them by a hair when they come up for sale on the forum now and then. One'a these days I'll be in the right place at the right time. Enjoy that great timepiece. AWESOME !!! *


----------



## Deputy Dave

p3l3r said:


>


I've PMed the original poster, but does anyone know where I can get a leather strap like the one pictured? I like the THIIIICK leather and THICK red bold stitching...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

It almost looks like a Toshi to me.


----------



## Daniele

Have a look at toshi-straps.co.uk :-!

Friendly and fast. Great service. Send a clasp and you'll get a very fine and unique strap for your U1. Have a look at the gallery.

Definitely a recommendation.


----------



## incognito

*My UBlack*

I guess I never posted a Picture of my Limited Edition UBlack!!!


----------



## JacksonExports

*Re: My UBlack*

Here is my New U1 on a few new straps and finally the OEM Bracelet.

Cheers,


----------



## music_healing

Sinn U1 for daily swim


----------



## music_healing

Pick a Boo


----------



## music_healing

beside the pool


----------



## music_healing

Simple shot in my car


----------



## music_healing

the Dial


----------



## M.O.D.

I found old pictures


----------



## Deputy Dave

Finally! Got the watch and got it sized! First wrist shot...

OH MY GOD! I GOT A DROP OF WATER ON MY DIVE WATCH! 

Crystal still has smudges from my handling of it while adding the links, which I didn't realize until I uploaded the pic (but I'm too lazy to remake it for now!)


----------



## Stike1964

B E A utiful!!!


DS


----------



## nimbushopper

Great photos! I just picked up my first Sinn from another forum member and put this zulu on it as the rubber deployant is cut too small for me.


----------



## Blitzzz

quick snap of my U1 on its new summer nato b-)

I should really take out my dslr one day...


----------



## nimbushopper

You guys are really good photographers! Here is my U1 with some of my other favorite things.


----------



## henxing

Pretty good yourself! I finally took the time to get a lume shot:








Thanks to the edge of my tub for support! Man, I need a tripod really bad...


----------



## krisp1

Hi everybody,
I joined the forum a few months ago but this is my first post. I'm the lucky owner of Sinn U1 and absolutely love this watch. 
Here's the pic


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

My U1 SDR on a few of my favorite straps. This watch is so versatile, and so handsome on the wrist. It's the only watch in my quiver that I truly trust to go in the ocean with me.

(click on the photos to view the strap)


----------



## music_healing

some photo of U1


----------



## Muska

Hello all. I'm new to the forum but you'll most probably find me floating around this Sinn part of the forum as I'm quite a fan.

Only own a U1 SDR right now but recently had another U1, 103 Ti Diapal and plan to add a few more soon.










Matt.


----------



## atari

Nice shot..noted the battlescar on the bezel.. wear it proud... Cheers.!!


----------



## sunster

Here's my SDR


----------



## steven_p

Outstanding pictures in this thread! I'd be willing to bet this thread is responsible for a large number of U1 sales.

I've spent the last 12 months paralyzed by indecision trying to pick out my next watch. Two nights ago I stumbled upon this thread, not really knowing much about Sinn altogether, for my first view of this watch. I fell in love and ordered a U1 that very night, it shipped the next day and now here I sit with it on my wrist. I couldn't be happier. What a fine piece. And while I'm on the subject of shipping, how about the customer service at WatchBuys? They shipped immediately and even called me beforehand to confirm my shipping address and to go over a few technical details of the watch. Overall a wonderful experience.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

steven_p said:


> Outstanding pictures in this thread! I'd be willing to bet this thread is responsible for a large number of U1 sales.
> 
> I've spent the last 12 months paralyzed by indecision trying to pick out my next watch. Two nights ago I stumbled upon this thread, not really knowing much about Sinn altogether, for my first view of this watch. I fell in love and ordered a U1 that very night, it shipped the next day and now here I sit with it on my wrist. I couldn't be happier. What a fine piece. And while I'm on the subject of shipping, how about the customer service at WatchBuys? They shipped immediately and even called me beforehand to confirm my shipping address and to go over a few technical details of the watch. Overall a wonderful experience.


Welcome Steven, and congrats on the new U1! It's a great piece, I think you'll be very happy with it.

Bo


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## trecool

Love this thread! Here's mine to add.....

















And soon to be SDRd with incoming bezel to boot!

Cheers all!


----------



## Inq

My U1SDR in the Danube's Delta:


----------



## djh1201

Some love for the compact buckle:


----------



## music_healing

Today...

Starting Monday with a man's watch ...
*
Sinn U1 with my signature fragrance, Encre Noire*



















Simple is Better
William


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Great pics Will, and great scent.


----------



## Kwaichang

My new U1 and first Sinn!


----------



## desidon

Here is a pic from this morning.


----------



## Kwaichang

Finally I get a pic of my U1 up!


----------



## mmmendoza_2008

Here's mine... A slightly moded tempus on a tegimented/pvd'd bracelet...


----------



## desidon

Another one. U1-T on bracelet.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

mmmendoza_2008 said:


> Here's mine... A slightly moded tempus on a tegimented/pvd'd bracelet...


I've always been quite fond of the Tempus LE. Yours is very nice.


----------



## mattjmcd

awesome photos, everyone!


----------



## M.O.D.

Today, with my Sinn


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## desidon

Different strap on U1-T


----------



## grinning

Here are some quick shots of of my new to me U1. Will need to get some better ones soon.


----------



## LockedUp




----------



## Spring-Diver

I just have to say this is one killer photo thread!

OMG!!!!...M.O.D. takes some insane photos :-!

I have added the U1-T to my short list I wish they made an XL 857 46mm :-!


Cheers
Shannon

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## vicbastige

Posted elsewhere, but here is my Tempus sporting an orange zulu. I think I may like it.


----------



## Doctorsti

2008 U1 vs 2011 U1T

Anyone notice the differences in the bezel font? I thought they'd be the same but in fact as you can see the 2008 has a much smaller font and the 2011 is more bold.
2008 on left and 2011 U1 fully tegimented on the right.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## nervexpro55

gaopa said:


> There are some mighty fine photos on this thread! Well done, guys.
> 
> Here are some shots of my U1 SDR with my U1. These are photos I posted on another thread. Cheers, Bill P.


Bill that SDR is really getting under my skin, and i hope to get it on top soon. Great pics.....


----------



## torifile

desidon said:


> Here is a pic from this morning.


Dude. What are you doing taking photos of your watch while driving 80 mph!?!


----------



## edogg534




----------



## torifile

You got your U1 again? Awesome. I'm actively looking myself.


----------



## Sponon




----------



## edogg534

torifile said:


> You got your U1 again? Awesome. I'm actively looking myself.


Great decision. I strongly recommend it. Even if you have to dump the BaliHai


----------



## torifile

edogg534 said:


> Great decision. I strongly recommend it. Even if you have to dump the BaliHai


Problem is, I really like the Bali Ha'i. But I can't have $2k+ worth of watches. The U1 is durable enough to be an everyday wearer, right? I mean, I won't wear it doing yard work, but it's not going to need to be a safe queen or anything...


----------



## edogg534

torifile said:


> Problem is, I really like the Bali Ha'i. But I can't have $2k+ worth of watches. The U1 is durable enough to be an everyday wearer, right? I mean, I won't wear it doing yard work, but it's not going to need to be a safe queen or anything...


No not at all. It can definitely be an everyday wearer. I'm not that hard on my watches though. Like you said, wouldn't be doing yard work or anything with it. As for the Bali, I imagine that once you get your Sinn you won't be looking at the Bali like you do now. Not that it's not a great watch. It's no Sinn though


----------



## Pete26

Heres mine, a great watch:-! I got it on the tegimented bracelet. I got a good deal so very happy. Have to sell a few others to make way for this one.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## KiwiWomble

have to say, generally i dont like Diver watches, there i said it............but i am loving the U1, this thread has really brought me around!


----------



## Dangeruss3

Here are some of my U1-T.


----------



## Schmed

FedEx just dropped this off today. U1 SDR:


----------



## Riverboat

torifile said:


> Problem is, I really like the Bali Ha'i. But I can't have $2k+ worth of watches. The U1 is durable enough to be an everyday wearer, right? I mean, I won't wear it doing yard work, but it's not going to need to be a safe queen or anything...


I love mine so much I have decided to sell all my others...I wear mine every day, ALL DAY, even doing yard work. Honestly I haven't taken it off in over 5 weeks and there's hardly a scratch on it anywhere. This is by far the most durable steel in a watch I have ever seen. (And mine is the non-t version). Pull the trigger and have no fear, one tough and amazing piece you will love.


----------



## omabande

Here some pics of my U1:





















Greetings from Bavaria,
Daniel


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Daniel,

Welcome to the Sinn watch forum, and thank you for posting
the nice, clear photos. Are you showing your U1 in the bath?
Why not? We don't want to be too serious.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## omabande

I took some more pics.....


----------



## krisp1

sinn by kr1sp1, on Flickr


----------



## cooperj

Here is a recent photo by the lake... Happy New Years!


----------



## peksii

My first Sinn


----------



## elusive

trusty U1


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice!


----------



## M.O.D.

Still with me


----------



## mebiuspower

U-505 & U1

View attachment 1001511


----------



## grinhu

I definitly need one! 
(the watch, not the submarine!)


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## M.O.D.

Yesterday on my hand


----------



## gaopa

My U1-T and U1 SDR. A great pair of Sinn watches! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## rohan1989

Greetings everyone! I bought the U1 with the red rubber strap 3 days ago and here it is. Absolutely loving the watch and am elated with my first watch purchase. This is my first post here as well. Glad to be part of the community!


----------



## jeepie

Hi Rohan - very new forumite myself, but I wish you welcome. I'd not seen the U1 on the rubber red strap before but that looks really great! Well done on an excellent choice.


----------



## M.O.D.

Welcome Rohan
Great picture, I really like the rubber red strap.


----------



## Victor25

Sinn U1 SDR on Yobokies Hammer Bracelet


----------



## Nono01




----------



## Jonnyt5050

Here's a picture of my U1W. I picked this up a few months ago and love it. It's quite comfortable to wear.
I wish it had better lume but aside from that, this has been a pure joy.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I really love that combination. Of course, we pitched the design to Sinn as a forum project and they decided to put a non-lumed dial version into production. Grrrrrr!


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## lennyk1313

Here is a quick pick I took of my new U1, just received it today.


----------



## jeepie

Very very nice Lenny. I've got mine on the silicone strap, but am saving for the bracelet. How are you getting along with it so far?


----------



## cooperj

I really think the U1 is best on the bracelet!


----------



## rosborn

Jonnyt5050 said:


> Here's a picture of my U1W. I picked this up a few months ago and love it. It's quite comfortable to wear.
> I wish it had better lume but aside from that, this has been a pure joy.


Interesting look. I like it. Don't know if my OCD would allow me to wear it but I like it nonetheless.


----------



## lennyk1313

jeepie said:


> Very very nice Lenny. I've got mine on the silicone strap, but am saving for the bracelet. How are you getting along with it so far?


I like it a lot. Its only been a day and I have not taken it off yet  . Nice and heavy watch (just like I like them), and sits very comfortably on my wrist, and feels solid.


----------



## rosborn

lennyk1313 said:


> I like it a lot. Its only been a day and I have not taken it off yet  . Nice and heavy watch (just like I like them), and sits very comfortably on my wrist, and feels solid.


Lenny, it's been about five days since you got your watch. Have you taken it off yet? I've had my Sinn UX since October 25th and it has not left my wrist either. Okay, that's not completely honest. I have taken it off to shower and once to change out the strap. I know how you feel. It's great isn't it?


----------



## tmank87

Just got this in last week... love it.


----------



## gaopa

Two keepers in my collection. |> Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## It'sAliveJim

Go on then


----------



## achilles

Bill, I love your photos! :-!

My Sinn U1-T has arrived last week, and I love it to the extreme. So much so I have renamed my watch to Sinn U1-Extreme! ;-)

I haven't sized my bracelet yet, just playing around with the rubber a bit. Another rubber is on the way to me now. Once it comes in, I will take a few photos and post them here...

Another thing I am afraid to wear it. I am afraid that if I wear it, I will forget my other watches! :-x

Cheers!



gaopa said:


> Two keepers in my collection. |> Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Nono01

I thought ill try mine on leather...and i think i have found my combo for this winter. 
Kain Heritage on U1


----------



## grinhu

I still have mine on bracelet for the moment, but i will try some leather sometime soon. I have a grey one, some dark brown, ... that will do!


----------



## grinhu

Here are some tests for my U1 SDR.
The bracelet is a great solution, but, I wanted to change.
































I finally took the first option.


----------



## MJM

If it hadn't been for this photos I may have never noticed the Made in Germany on my U1!!



bryanhayn said:


> This pic is so awesome. I just wish I could find it in wallpaper size.


----------



## MJM

The lume IS THAT GOOD for about 15 seconds, then it's ok for about 8 hours. Though my Omega Planet Ocean is exactly the same.


----------



## OOasis

Sinn does some absolutely beautiful work 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer




----------



## MrTickles

I am diggin the SDR on the Isofrane.



grinhu said:


> Here are some tests for my U1 SDR.
> The bracelet is a great solution, but, I wanted to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally took the first option.


----------



## grinhu

It looks good, it is very confortable... probably my next summer combo!


----------



## b'oris

.......supposed to be working.......but can't take my eyes off my new baby


----------



## M.O.D.

Today


----------



## vanquish

Great watches. Love the pic.


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Kid_A

great watch and great pictures.....



M.O.D. said:


>


----------



## micahpop

M.O.D. - awesome photos! This thread "enabled" me to purchase my own U1 recently.


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

great watch


----------



## SDD

Just purchased, and totally love it, much more than I liked the Bremont U2.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I've always liked the SINN U1 but since I'm in the office the vast majority of time I'm awake I don't like buying watches that can't be worn to work because they just don't get enough wrist time to justify the cost (for me). 

After a disappointing Seiko MM300 experience I was readying to buy one of these, but, for the owners could you swing this watch in a typical business casual office environment?


----------



## MrTickles

I wear my U1 and MM300 at the office almost everyday. Frankly, I think a tastefully sized tool watch like the two mentioned are great to wear at work. If your suited up everyday, it becomes more a question of does it fit under cuff than the "look".


----------



## achilles

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've always liked the SINN U1 but since I'm in the office the vast majority of time I'm awake I don't like buying watches that can't be worn to work because they just don't get enough wrist time to justify the cost (for me).
> 
> After a disappointing Seiko MM300 experience I was readying to buy one of these, but, for the owners could you swing this watch in a typical business casual office environment?


"After a disappointing Seiko MM300 experience..."

I am amused to find out what you mean by this...


----------



## Mike_Dowling

achilles said:


> "After a disappointing Seiko MM300 experience..."
> 
> I am amused to find out what you mean by this...


It had a large gap between the endlink and lug, I had a video up showing the play it was really large, and overall I felt for 2K the bracelet was a poor effort. I'm still trying to get my money back from the seller.


----------



## M.O.D.

Now I use two watches:
Sinn U1 - 44mm and Oceanus S100 - 41,5mm
In my opinion, Oceanus = office watch


----------



## Nono01




----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Wycombe




----------



## BrentYYC

I just picked up a U1 SDR a little over a week ago from a local WUS member I get together with periodically, and I absolutely love it... much more than I expected to until I saw it in the flesh. The build quality is amazing and it seems to me that the black bezel makes it slightly less tool like and a little more versatile. It has become my favorite daily wearer... until the next one, that is. LOL. I race mountain bikes, and last week I wore it on a rough, 2.5 hour training ride, then measured the deviation afterwards (I've been tracking its performance twice a day since getting it), and the vibration of riding over rocks and roots for a couple of hours didn't affect it in the least. I even took a crash on one section, as evidenced by the dirt on the upper strap, and it didn't leave even a hint of a mark on the watch (normally a cheap Timex Ironman is what I ride with).

All in all I'm extremely impressed with my first Sinn. I've been eying them for a couple of years now, but the right opportunity didn't come along to pick one up until recently. I'm glad I grabbed it.

Cheers.


----------



## john.6

My U1 in work


----------



## grinhu

congrats for your U1.
I find it a bit too heavy to wear it to ride my bike on trails. I prefer my EZM1 for that, and moreover it has a chronograph.
I used to have a g shock for cross country bike, but i find it a lot less legible than the EZM1, I only take it when it gets real tough.


----------



## Bob Breznay

I just went through this entire thread. Fantastic pictures everyone. I've had my U1 since 2008. It's currently on a Stone Creek Strap with a pre-v buckle. The strap is called sanded Sienna which is a brown color with black stitching. I don't have a camera so no pics, sorry. I'll see if I can borrow a camera and put some pics up.


----------



## jeepie

Hey Bob - that strap sounds really nice. I'd love to see some photos when you get the chance to upload them.


----------



## Buchmann69

Great THread, I'm inspired...want one...I am torn but favoring the SDR version. Let the hunt begin...


----------



## b'oris

I've posted these before but have just been reminiscing & found them again.....they work for me b-)


----------



## nimbushopper

Outstanding photography there! I just picked up a bracelet from another forum member for my U1 and here's my phone pic of it.


----------



## cadeallaw




----------



## Petahwong

The boss asked me to help her grandparents with the last harvest and a field trip today. Off goes the suit, on goes the straw hat and overalls. Crisp sunny day with preschool children. Harvested cabbages, and radishes for kimchi. I also butchered a few chickens for ginseng soup.

On the other side of those hills is the DMZ. That dirt road leads up to a bunker/gun emplacement. You can see NK from the crest of that hill.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Very cool pics...thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hwkaholic

I hate to be the reviver of an old thread...but I would like to see more pics!! I just purchased my first Sinn U1 that should be here Friday. I supposed I am now in the "jonesin'" stage until I receive mine! So...to get me by I wouldn't mind more pics!!!


----------



## COZ

Here's one - SDR on Breitling Ocean Racer


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Hwkaholic

Got it today!!! Immediately went on my Isofrane. Love the bracelet, but it'll be saved for more formal outings! Finally seeing this thing in person is so much more gratifying than looking at pictures! Sinn may have just gained a new fanboy!! The build quality on this is second to none of any diver that I have owned!! I'm a big Resco fan and temporarily possessed a Kobold, amongst several Seikos, but so far, Sinn "winns"!!


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Just got my U1-T this week. 
Been looking at them for a while, finally had to order one.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Had to try mine in a new strap today. Super comfortable for a fun weekend at the lake!! More pictures to follow!!


----------



## gshock626




----------



## skyjacknl

Dutch cousin says hello!


----------



## Hwkaholic

U1-T in the house!!!


----------



## Hwkaholic

Two of my favorite things!!!!


----------



## Hwkaholic

Little brother!! Back on the bracelet!


----------



## Hwkaholic

When you see it...


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## wellyite

Three different straps. Two NATO, one Zulu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60 milliseconds

I just got mine. I've been sporting it on the bracelet, though I have to admit this thing looks CRAZY good on a NATO.


----------



## wellyite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite

Back to the rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxinflixion

I got bitten by the NATO bug this weekend as well!


----------



## Tickythebull

The leather strap is made from a vintage Swedish ammo pouch.


----------



## Hwkaholic

I thought I was a strap ho before this watch...

Di-Modell Chronissimo winning in the comfort department so far!!


----------



## fbones24

Mine just arrived. My first Sinn purchased from another member. On an "olive/brownish" nato.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Another day...another strap!! (And a well aged Bells HopSlam!)


----------



## Hwkaholic

Blood red Leather NATO today! Just got it today in the mail. So far I love the look!!


----------



## Hwkaholic

Hi. My name is Ty...and I am a strap addict.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Dear Sinners, it has been one week since my last confession...


----------



## germy_wermy

Trying out a budget macro lens for the iPhone from Taiwan.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

New neon strap and SDR bezel!!


----------



## animalman86

Just spent the week skiing Treble Cone, New Zealand.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## funkeruski




----------



## MJM

...


----------



## Big Ted

What's the dial size on the U1 my daily wear is a Seal and the dial looks a lot bigger on the U1 must say some great pics guys.


----------



## Thunderbear

~32mm or so.

And to keep things on topic...


----------



## Dave I

I just got this watch from Jake at C W Sellors in the Victoria Quarter in Leeds, what an absolute pleasure, I'm delighted with it and the knowledge and professionalism from Jake who is a true watch lover.

Phone pic so sorry about the quality.










Edit, Better photo.


----------



## safug

What is the truly power reserve of your Sinn U1?


----------



## Hwkaholic

safug said:


> What is the truly power reserve of your Sinn U1?


After wearing my watch for 2-3 days then letting it sit, I'll get about 35-36 hours of time reserve.


----------



## safug

Hwkaholic said:


> After wearing my watch for 2-3 days then letting it sit, I'll get about 35-36 hours of time reserve.


Thanks, so normally should be 40 hours but 36 hours Is not bad I suppose.


----------



## ivanwilder




----------



## apnk

^^^I miss having a bracelet on my U1. I've seen a few bracelets pop up for sale but I never go for them!


----------



## Drudge




----------



## umarrajs

Thunderbear said:


> ~32mm or so.
> 
> And to keep things on topic...
> 
> View attachment 4965969


Looks Great, Wonderful Photograph!!


----------



## Chronographer

For owners of the U-1 Fully Tegmented, how are your bracelets holding up so far? Are they really scratch proof?
I'm considering purchasing from Watchbuys and can't decide on standard vs fully tegmented version. I am hard on watches so this seems to be a good option for me, assuming that it's really effective.
Thanks.


----------



## vicbastige

Chronographer said:


> For owners of the U-1 Fully Tegmented, how are your bracelets holding up so far? Are they really scratch proof?
> I'm considering purchasing from Watchbuys and can't decide on standard vs fully tegmented version. I am hard on watches so this seems to be a good option for me, assuming that it's really effective.
> Thanks.


For a better set of answers, try posting your question as a separate thread...this is the U1 _*photo*_ thread. That said, mine has held up well. not perfect, but I use it as intended. as a tool watch.


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## T_SIMMONDS

Chronographer said:


> For owners of the U-1 Fully Tegmented, how are your bracelets holding up so far? Are they really scratch proof?
> I'm considering purchasing from Watchbuys and can't decide on standard vs fully tegmented version. I am hard on watches so this seems to be a good option for me, assuming that it's really effective.
> Thanks.


The fully tegimented U1-T is definitely worth the extra money. My U1-T is almost one year old and the bracelet is not al scratched up the same way other bracelets get scratched up. I wear the Sinn 3-4 time as much as another watch I bought about the same time and the difference is amazing. The Sinn looks almost new and the other bracelet is severely scratched from "desk diving". Definitely worth the extra money. The rest of the watch is also scratch free, for the most part. I tend to be hard on watches, as I work around machinery and am constantly removing parts to reverse engineer damaged components.

Best Regards,
Tom


----------



## exc-hulk

...a few shots of mine

Fully tegimented U1(incl. clasp, bracelet)


----------



## clark98ut

Need a different strap, but here's mine.


----------



## clark98ut

Hwkaholic said:


> Had to try mine in a new strap today. Super comfortable for a fun weekend at the lake!! More pictures to follow!!


Like that strap. What are the details on it?


----------



## watchdork




----------



## ivanwilder




----------



## ivanwilder

and one with the Chronissimo


----------



## ivanwilder




----------



## exc-hulk

a few new shots


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## JodyH




----------



## stockae92

wearing mine today


----------



## T_SIMMONDS

My Sinn U1-T on new custom leather strap from Strap-Works, UK. He makes beautiful custom leather that fits the Sinn Deployant buckle.

Cheers,


----------



## Canuck Doc

Just purchased one, should be here midweek. Can't wait to get it, I think it will take over watch rotation.


----------



## prateeko

Canuck Doc said:


> Just purchased one, should be here midweek. Can't wait to get it, I think it will take over watch rotation.


Which model did you go with?


----------



## blur510

Bought one while enjoying Octoberfest in Munich.. just couldn't resist.. too much beer might have helped push the purchase.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32




----------



## T-Bone Steak

Canuck Doc said:


> Just purchased one, should be here midweek. Can't wait to get it, I think it will take over watch rotation.


I really like your chances..Had mine 3 years now and still gets worn 90% of the time. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

How big are your wrists, gentleman, and did you go with the compact or regular buckle for the strap? I have 6.5-6.75 inch wrists and was advised a regular sized buckle could cover the entire bottom half of my wrist if I go with a U1 + Sinn silicone strap


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## dukembla

prateeko said:


> How big are your wrists, gentleman, and did you go with the compact or regular buckle for the strap? I have 6.5-6.75 inch wrists and was advised a regular sized buckle could cover the entire bottom half of my wrist if I go with a U1 + Sinn silicone strap


I didn't see that as a problem with my U1 on silicone strap and that normal "large" buckle. Have that same caliber wrist, but dont' have U1 at the moment.
I miss that hefty piece and I think I have it back in future as black bezel version.


----------



## T-Bone Steak

prateeko said:


> How big are your wrists, gentleman, and did you go with the compact or regular buckle for the strap? I have 6.5-6.75 inch wrists and was advised a regular sized buckle could cover the entire bottom half of my wrist if I go with a U1 + Sinn silicone strap


Regular buckle on silicon strap (worn loosely) comfy on my 7 1/4" wrist. Large buckle is awesome IMHO!


----------



## triple6

A Sinn in some variation is definitely on my short list!


----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss




----------



## SecondHandSwiss

nice sour beer and a sweet U1


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## ptman2000

Just received this in the mail yesterday! I was worried at first but the watchbuys pics just don't do it any justice!


----------



## moorflax

Central park Sinn










Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

My U1 was bought in 2010 as a regular version. Over these years it was with me through a lot. Recently changed the regular besel to SDR and added a red rubber and BAM: a completely different appearance. Ready for the summer


----------



## sticky

I've already posted my U1 SDR several times but I'm more than a bit thrilled with it so here it is again (sorry guys)


----------



## moorflax

sticky said:


> I've already posted my U1 SDR several times but I'm more than a bit thrilled with it so here it is again (sorry guys)
> 
> View attachment 12330209


With a nice watch like that it is quite ok!









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## Drudge




----------



## ericfeuer

U1 Pro









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

radarcontact said:


> My U1 was bought in 2010 as a regular version. Over these years it was with me through a lot. Recently changed the regular besel to SDR and added a red rubber and BAM: a completely different appearance. Ready for the summer


FOr some reason I cannot get enough of this combo!


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prateeko

That's a very neat look for the U1P. Almost feels like a more summer/daytime look whereas the regular bezel, esp without the red we're used to, feels better for nighttime/fall.


----------



## SnakeMan

prateeko said:


> FOr some reason I cannot get enough of this combo!


That is a nice colour combo !


----------



## drram1966

My Favorite Sinn..the U1 with the red-white hands. Haven't found one in mint condition yet...most of the ones for sale have been pretty beat up.


----------



## drram1966

Hot combo...that's why!!


----------



## radarcontact

On the red. I've put it on the small Sinn deployant clasp, I find the larger one much more comfortable.


----------



## SnakeMan

radarcontact said:


> On the red. I've put it on the small Sinn deployant clasp, I find the larger one much more comfortable.


That looks really good !!!

I have only ever used the large clasp with my Sinn U2. I find it very comfortable to wear all year around. I also think that the shape of the clasp, along with the way that the rubber strap fits to the watch head and forms a nice firm oval, that this actually helps to prevent the watch from rotating on your wrist..... well certainly better than the bracelet.


----------



## radarcontact

SnakeMan said:


> That looks really good !!!
> 
> I have only ever used the large clasp with my Sinn U2. I find it very comfortable to wear all year around. I also think that the shape of the clasp, along with the way that the rubber strap fits to the watch head and forms a nice firm oval, that this actually helps to prevent the watch from rotating on your wrist..... well certainly better than the bracelet.


Thanks. I will be swapping it on the large clasp. Few days ago inadvertently badly scratched my daughters' leg with the claps' sharp edge.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Just picked one up. 
Finally, U1 compliant. b-)


----------



## MswmSwmsW

i just got one, too. fully tegimented so it'll hopefully stand up to my active job.









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.O.D.




----------



## Split-Personality

Wow, just wow! I should be the proud owner of one come 21st March.


----------



## salvon

Awesome, Beautiful, Charming, Damn...


----------



## Maddog1970

Have thought about flipping it several times....but each time, I put it on and think "damn, don't be a fool...."


----------



## mbrman

Just got my new fully tegimented U-1 SDR special ordered through Watchbuys a week ago. It's my first Sinn but definitely not my last! Already have my eye on a couple others. I'm really loving this one so far!


----------



## Tonystix

Sinn does make one hell of a watch.


----------



## joeytjchen

Simplicity at its best!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmansbu

All these pics are making me miss my U1 already...


----------



## Mister Lamb

https://i.imgur.com/vzUL7mc.jpg


----------



## danyg2016

New addition to my watch family, the Sinn U1 fully tegemented with extra bezel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

Wear in good health, I’m going to pick up the SDR bezel one of these days.


----------



## john.6

My 4 favorite watches, the U1 keeps the best time and although it's the one that I wear the most in work (and my hands get inside a lot of machinery) there is not a mark on the case after nearly five years.


----------



## Goblin77

I'm thinking of getting a U1 as soon as possible. Really like this watch. Two days ago I was at an AD to see tis watch live. I was able to put a "normal" U1 on my wrist. Felt very well,even witg my small wristsize (6.7in).
I Was thinking of getting a SDR instead of the "normal". For me it seems less heught because of the dark bezel (I know, it just SEEMS so).

What do you think - does a SDR looks bigger on wrist (regarding the 44mm) than the "normal" U1? Thought so because of the all black dial and bezel with the SDR... 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ yes, I think the black (SDR) bezel does make the U1 appear larger on the wrist.


----------



## Goblin77

Okay, thx.
Anyone else who can compare both models? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

danyg2016 said:


> New addition to my watch family, the Sinn U1 fully tegemented with extra bezel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it possible to change this bezel yourself, or do you need a watchmaker for it?
Does it also come with new screws?


----------



## Goblin77

As I remember I've seen some smal slottet screws in the side of the bezel. Regarding to this it should be possible to change it by yourself (as I assume). Think they used black or either silver screws, regarding to the bezel (normal or SRR) 


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I honestly think the u1 and SDR version look different enough to have both


----------



## Goblin77

Yeah... 
But cashwise I've to start eihter this or that way...
The normal U1 was the one on my wrist and it feels great.
But considering that amount of money, I will check the SDR on my wrist also.

btw.:
I'm checking second hand market regulary. Do you confirm, that Tegimented would be cool, but regarding a good price the normal case would be fine too? At least this was what I thought...

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

Great thread, lovely photos of what appears to be a solid, beautiful looking tool watch. My MM300 is on its way out soon to be replaced with the U1. As much as I love my MM300 it’s just not robust and tool enough for my everyday role as a police officer. I have a feeling the Sinn is up to the task and hope I won’t be disappointed!!


----------



## Monkeynuts

Tricky73 said:


> Great thread, lovely photos of what appears to be a solid, beautiful looking tool watch. My MM300 is on its way out soon to be replaced with the U1. As much as I love my MM300 it's just not robust and tool enough for my everyday role as a police officer. I have a feeling the Sinn is up to the task and hope I won't be disappointed!!


It's definitely more tool watch than the mm300 I own both the sinn is pretty much as bullet proof as a Automatic Watch can be , had mine a few years now and it looks same as new. that submarine steel is something else 
You should definitely keep the mm300 as well room for two excellent watches 
One thing you being from Northern Ireland could it get mistaken for political?sinn? Or is this me over looking it


----------



## john.6

My favorite dive watch


----------



## Henrik A

Got this today


----------



## radarcontact

Topdude said:


> Is it possible to change this bezel yourself, or do you need a watchmaker for it?
> Does it also come with new screws?


Yes it is possible to do it yourself and yes, the bezel comes with screws on which after in place you can put to fix them a drop of glue (supplied with the bezel).

On my summer red strap setup









Edit: some info on changing the besel (DYI)
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2971066

And

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4326378

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

Great!


----------



## Tricky73

Monkeynuts said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread, lovely photos of what appears to be a solid, beautiful looking tool watch. My MM300 is on its way out soon to be replaced with the U1. As much as I love my MM300 it's just not robust and tool enough for my everyday role as a police officer. I have a feeling the Sinn is up to the task and hope I won't be disappointed!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely more tool watch than the mm300 I own both the sinn is pretty much as bullet proof as a Automatic Watch can be , had mine a few years now and it looks same as new. that submarine steel is something else
> You should definitely keep the mm300 as well room for two excellent watches
> One thing you being from Northern Ireland could it get mistaken for political?sinn? Or is this me over looking it
> View attachment 13196193
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I missed the post man today so have to collect it from the depot on Monday morning. I can't wait. My MM300 is currently on route to its new buyer in Hong Kong. It's a great watch just slightly too dressy and not tool enough for he rough and tumble of a police officer.

Your over thinking way too much is a German Sinn watch nothing more!


----------



## gi1964

Where can I buy the black bezel? 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77

Some days ago I asked Sinn germany (Frankfurt) for such an bezel. They told me it is 280EURO for the black on.
I assume that every sinn dealer can order one. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeyall

Goblin77 said:


> Some days ago I asked Sinn germany (Frankfurt) for such an bezel. They told me it is 280EURO for the black on.
> I assume that every sinn dealer can order one.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


They can order it in, but they charge more than 280 euros for the pleasure. Best to buy direct from Sinn.


----------



## itsmeyall

Goblin77 said:


> Some days ago I asked Sinn germany (Frankfurt) for such an bezel. They told me it is 280EURO for the black on.
> I assume that every sinn dealer can order one.


They can order it in, but they charge more than 280 euros for the pleasure and it takes longer. Best to buy direct from Sinn. Same goes for straps, etc. Much cheaper from Sinn direct. I think as their company ethos was originally to retail direct, they uphold this and will sell to any private individual who enquires, though they take a good while to reply to email!


----------



## Spring-Diver

U1 Professional checking in 











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

My first Sinn and I’m glad I can contribute to this thread as the u1 is a fantastic robust tool watch and exactly what I’m after. The dimensions fit my 7’’ wrist perfect and I love the dull colour of the metal among other things like the syringe hands, Black date wheel and steel bezel the same colour as the strap which makes a change for me and my previous watches


----------



## itsmeyall

Just arrived. I bought it with the bracelet as I don't rate the Sinn rubber strap, but put it straight on a Bonetto:


----------



## danyg2016

Topdude said:


> Is it possible to change this bezel yourself, or do you need a watchmaker for it?
> Does it also come with new screws?


Yes, it is very easy to interchange between bezels. Simply back out the small set screws approx 3-4 turns and lift the bezel up. You must be careful not to back the screws out to much or you will have a hard time getting them back in. Installing the new bezel goes on the same. Over tightening the screws will make it harder to turn the bezel in normal operation so adjust them in tiny increments until the bezel turns crisply! Hope this helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73

Very impressed in my first few days of ownership


----------



## Topdude

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional checking in
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Totally cool watch!


----------



## burdy

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional checking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Very nice picture. If they made this model with the standard grey bezel I would buy it. So clean.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue40

Tricky73 said:


> My first Sinn and I'm glad I can contribute to this thread as the u1 is a fantastic robust tool watch and exactly what I'm after. The dimensions fit my 7'' wrist perfect and I love the dull colour of the metal among other things like the syringe hands, Black date wheel and steel bezel the same colour as the strap which makes a change for me and my previous watches


After wondering/worrying checking threads and countless pictures, THIS pic has probably convinced me that I could get away with a U1 on my 7" wrist.
Great photo. Thanks.

Nick


----------



## Spring-Diver

Topdude said:


> Totally cool watch!


Thanks Topdude 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

burdy said:


> Very nice picture. If they made this model with the standard grey bezel I would buy it. So clean.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Burdy

I've seen photos of it with the grey bezel... I didn't like it as much. The regular U1 looks good with it. The red hands compliment the red minute markers.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Burdy
> 
> I've seen photos of it with the grey bezel... I didn't like it as much. The regular U1 looks good with it. The red hands compliment the red minute markers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


If you find one of those photos please send to me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

burdy said:


> If you find one of those photos please send to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm sure everyone would like to see

Shamelessly stolen from Paul "PBJ 204" at DWC












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy

Spring-Diver said:


> I'm sure everyone would like to see
> 
> Shamelessly stolen from Paul "PBJ 204" at DWC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


You were right, I don't like it as much. I don't like the U1 SDR's so I would have thought I would have preferred the Professional with a grey bezel but that's just not the case. Thanks for finding this for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

burdy said:


> You were right, I don't like it as much. I don't like the U1 SDR's so I would have thought I would have preferred the Professional with a grey bezel but that's just not the case. Thanks for finding this for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Glad to help

Chris designed the U1 Professional perfectly! I wouldn't change a thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdude

Spring-Diver said:


>


Absolutely love it this way! Had I seen it I think I would have bought it instead of my UX.


----------



## M.O.D.

U1 and MR-G


----------



## NoleenELT

My recently acquired U1 S.


----------



## Bonzodog

Decided to try an EO on my u1


----------



## nimzotech

Black Ops

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Bonzodog

Back on the Isofrane ,think I may need a bracelet for this beast.


----------



## Bonzodog

Decided to try leather before springing for a bracelet.


----------



## polishammer

Going on a second decade of the ownership....


----------



## isgrb

Lowlight legibility isn't the best on this model but I still love it. Particularly fond of the all black font and markers on the bezel.


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Professional checking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Definitely my favourite U1..looks great Shannon and fine design Chris!
All the best 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Definitely my favourite U1..looks great Shannon and fine design Chris!
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave!

However the U1P is long gone. I needed some other toys... new surfboard, wetsuit and some vacation funds. I'm going to Kauai next week for a much needed surf trip ?

?


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Dave!
> 
> However the U1P is long gone. I needed some other toys... new surfboard, wetsuit and some vacation funds. I'm going to Kauai next week for a much needed surf trip


That's a bloody good idea mate...have a top trip!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Finally got a bracelet,totally transforms the watch.


----------

